# Fall walleye fishing!



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Fall is here and now the walleye will be puting on the feed bags. I can't wait. 
Fall is the time of shore fishing eire or huge eyes, getting down to the tail water after a nice storm and hitting up the saugeyes. Fall is walleye weather, cool cloudy days. This is going to be great
good fishing to all.
Brad. :B


----------

